# how old is everyone



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 14 and will be 15 August 30th.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

16, 17 in september


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

17.


----------



## hunter 14 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am 15.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

18. I'll be 21 in three years. 

Why do people do that? Unless your birthday is in a week, you give the age you are NOW. How old you'll be in six months isn't that important to right now.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Im 15.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I do not now.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

:shade::shade:9


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*age*

im 14 ill be 15 in july, i do it that just cause i can kegan


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i just turned 16 last week


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

fixin to be 14


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

im 14


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

16.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyman1212 said:


> i do it that just cause i can kegan


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY_JR (Oct 30, 2009)

14...


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

14, will be 15 in 66 days, I think?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

15 and ready to be 16 in a month


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

16, will be 17 in July


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Kegan do you have a truck.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Kegan I just say when my B-day is so if anyone wants to get me a birthday present!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

15. 16 in june


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Richard Hopkins said:


> Hey Kegan do you have a truck.


No. I'm poorer than dirt and trying to scrounge up enough for an old Dodge Ram Charger my brother found on Craig's list. Which is hard when your parents making getting a real job next to impossible


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

Richard Hopkins said:


> How old is everyone I am 11.


Same here not excited about going to middle school though


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

13:star:


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

14.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I'm 14 and will be 15 August 30th.


wow soo close. ill be turning 15 August 22nd


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Same here not excited about going to middle school though


oh its scary at first. but its not that bad. no one will pick on you. im scared to start highschool next fall.


----------



## Leopard1 (Mar 2, 2010)

13 going on 12


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Leopard1 said:


> 13 going on 12


how does this work?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Same here not excited about going to middle school though


Dont worry about going into junior high/middle school. Just find some buddies and hang out with them!!! Life will be all good. trust me:darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

ILuvThemMangos said:


> Same here not excited about going to middle school though


just find some friends and hang out with them its alot less scary when you have friends to go through it with


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

kegan said:


> 18. I'll be 21 in three years.
> 
> Why do people do that? Unless your birthday is in a week, you give the age you are NOW. How old you'll be in six months isn't that important to right now.


lol so true man. im 16


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I im 11 i will be 12 on october 31,2010


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

just turned 19 in March.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm 17 turn 18 June 1st


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

i am 11


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

16. High School is where it's at.
Trust me, you hate it now but you're going to miss it.
Yesterday was our Seniors last day, and they're the only kids that I really hang out with, and they were all excited at first but then like


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Kyhunter93 said:


> 16. High School is where it's at.
> Trust me, you hate it now but you're going to miss it.
> Yesterday was our Seniors last day, and they're the only kids that I really hang out with, and they were all excited at first but then like


Eh. I disagree. Being a senior I am tickled pink to have it over with. You can spend all the time you want looking back and missing what had come before, but personally I'm just keeping an open mind for the adventures ahead. And yes, I do literally mean "adventures"


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

kegan said:


> Eh. I disagree. Being a senior I am tickled pink to have it over with. You can spend all the time you want looking back and missing what had come before, but personally I'm just keeping an open mind for the adventures ahead. And yes, I do literally mean "adventures"


Well yeah, they're glad it's over with in a way. I dont know, I cant wait to graduate so I can hunt/fish/ and work. ALL YEAR, no homework lol


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

18 yall


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

im 17 god just the otherday it seems like i was in elementary school....


----------

